# All of my rats



## ratteryamicitia (Jun 6, 2008)

Here some pictures of my rats 









Amour, my American platinum agouti husky dumbo lady.









On the top is Speedy, my black berkshire rex lady









Famous, Russian blue berkshire lady









Curly, Himalayan rex lady.









Afro, black berkshire rex dumbo male.









Valentino, American platinum dumbo male.









Macho, American blue rex male.









And here is Brutus, My black down under dumbo male. 

(i don't know if the colors are right, but i've translate them from dutch)


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

aw, they're adorable! i love little Brutus


----------



## Mutatio (May 6, 2008)

Aawh, there's my Mourtje...And look at Afro he's sooo cute! 

I'm still sticking to my plan, I'm stealing Amour when I get my chance 
Afro is Variegated BTW


----------



## ratteryamicitia (Jun 6, 2008)

Brutus is a lovely rat if he stays in the cage 

He likes to break out the cage (just like his mother)


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

haha i know how that is. my hairless used to get out of the cage all the time.

you're ratties are very lovely though and i love their names


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

What a lovely group! And Amour's coloring is quite a mouthful! 

Oh, and Brutus? Smallest, sweetest little "brute" I've ever seen in my life!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

So Cute!!!! A dumbo male!!! :wink: When he,s older he will be so cuddely!! Valentino is so pretty  Just love the colour !!  Afro looks so nice and curious !!  Aaaawwww curly is so cute!! :lol: A rex! So sweet and has nice colour! famous seems to like it on your shoulder!! :lol:


----------



## ratteryamicitia (Jun 6, 2008)

It is curly who sits on the shoulder of my little sister


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2007)

They're all adorable, great pictures too. thumbs up!


----------



## Drakkie (Apr 8, 2008)

I like brutus as well!!! Because in the pic, his head looks a little bigger than normal, which makes him cuter!! lol


----------

